# Bermuda's New Place..



## Sarin (Mar 13, 2012)

So Bermuda has taken a few meals for me so I decided to upgrade her home.

It is a 30x18" terrarium with a mixture of Aspen and Sani chip bedding. A couple hides, some plants, and a "pond" with a filter.

3 sides and the top (except a little for airflow/light) are covered for security/humidity reasons. 

She seems to be really enjoying it so far!

She was very pissy yesterday when working on the enclosure, caught her hooding up for the first time.


































Enjoy!


----------



## Trench (Mar 13, 2012)

nice enclosure and snake 
what kind of snake is she?
wonder how many people checked your location when they saw the pics of the snake


----------



## disintegratus (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice pics.
Trench, I'm quicker than that, I checked when Sarin mentioned "hooding up". I R Klevar


----------



## Sarin (Mar 13, 2012)

he is a Fal;se Water Cobra, _Hydrodynastes Gigas_.  She's been a joy so far. Right now she will only take trout and trout scented rodents but she will soon grow out of that.


----------

